# Mini Max/Small raft question



## Jon Brower (May 18, 2011)

i would be careful with out a frame. i would say with no frame no floor. you could build out a simple frame with nrs parts. if your just paddle boating strap your dry bags down, keep the metal ammo cans out of there too (unless you have a frame and by extension a floor).


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Jon, the only thing that got me thinking about the cans & floor was the "reusable toilet" requirement for some of these R2 trips we want to do. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

BlackPaw said:


> Thanks Jon, the only thing that got me thinking about the cans & floor was the "reusable toilet" requirement for some of these R2 trips we want to do. Any suggestions on that?


A plastic bucket system would work great and seems to be a favorite of upshitcreeks


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Jon Brower (May 18, 2011)

yeah you will probably find that i would push towards a frame for this kind of stuff and you could just row it. i get paddle boating though it is a great way to cut your teeth. with that being said you might look into a mesh beaver tail that they sell. it would connect with cam straps to your rear 3/4/6 d rings (depending on config) and it would not be as ridged as a wood beaver tail and also provide the protection from rub/wear on your rubber. also it lighter and just generally easier. check this out Raft King Sling - Cargo Gear


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Right on, thanks everyone!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

You could perhaps use a trailer frame, a small simple rectangular frame that you could use to stow the the harder/metal gear like an ammo box. It may be difficult to configure it when you only have two compartments in the boat. If you have a removable thwart, that may help. You may also be able to wrap the ammo box in a softer material like closed cell foam to protect the rubber.


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a good idea DoStep, I just want to take care of the raft and I do like the regular ammo can type commode.

The bucket type ('Restop Commode') seem ok too, but have heard mixed reviews on them.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

With a mini max it would be hard to run a trailer frame while r2ing. When we r2 big whitewater you want to sit between the thwarts so you can have somewhere to lock your feet in. If its just a booze cruse two guys could sit in the back if you have a heavy load up front to keep the weight even inwhich you could run a trailer frame. like Jon said a mesh beaver tail in the back would work the best. Since the bow and stern in those things are so small you can run some straps to make a spider web like net that you can lay tarp on then pile gear on that. Ive never ran into an issue trying to find a place for the groover box while paddle boating. From my experience every time we do an overnighter we have such minimal gear we just start of with something soft like a sleeping pad or a tarp then the beer and groover right next to each other of course. We live in Evergreen area and all have mini boats its a blast give me a shout if you want to go hit some whitewater!


----------



## BlackPaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Stiff N' Wett, that sounds easy and simple too, I'd like to have a regular groover setup anyway.


I'll give you a shout too. Should be a great year.

btw awesome name..


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on the Mini! We have one and love it. We built a frame for overnights and letting the kids row, but are doing more paddling and R2ing now that we have it.

Keep it simple IMO. Forgo the platform (just use straps like was suggested) or add some D-rings and get one of the small mesh floors (Mini lacks d-rings for that kind of rigging).



Stiff N' Wett said:


> ...We live in Evergreen area and all have mini boats its a blast give me a shout if you want to go hit some whitewater!


Would love to join you some time this spring and summer. We need to explore some new places now that we have the mini and are starting to R2 and paddle more and more....


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

They are small boats go simple and lite and I think you will have a lot of fun. No need for a wooden floor.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

BoilermakerU said:


> Congrats on the Mini! We have one and love it. We built a frame for overnights and letting the kids row, but are doing more paddling and R2ing now that we have it.
> 
> Keep it simple IMO. Forgo the platform (just use straps like was suggested) or add some D-rings and get one of the small mesh floors (Mini lacks d-rings for that kind of rigging).
> 
> ...


Yeah they are amazing and it makes getting on the river so easy. There are so many great runs around here. We ran the South Fork of the South Platte the other weekend 126 cfs didn't get stuck once. Didn't even get my feet wet. haha
Hit me up when it gets flowing!


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*2R Puma*

I've been 2R'ing overnighters in my Puma for 3 years now, no frame, no floor, no problems. I don't see many others with a similar setup so it makes me a little nervous, but I've had nothing but great times.

My first trip wasn't well planned as I had no idea what I was doing, but last year I ran the Chama twice and the San Juan 3 times from Sand Island to Mexican Hat, and the Gila Wilderness run. My setup worked fine, although no flips or pins to know how well it would really hold up (I think I rigged to flip...). The little Ecosys toilet is small and fits on the bottom of the floor, no issues, but I bought the expensive little Ecosys because I knew I had little space to work with.

I run a strap across the bottom and use dry bags and clip everything to it or to thwart handles.

Some photos and descriptions in this thread.


----------

